# Unwell chicken



## richard_b (Jun 14, 2008)

One of our chickens, Peggy, a Black Rock, is 2.5 years old, and has always laid massive eggs (usually 80-90g, sometimes bigger!). For a very long time, she never missed a day, and was an amazing layer. 

However, a couple of months ago she stopped laying proper eggs. She has been laying eggs with either no shell, or just a very soft shell. This all started a short while after she ate some ivy. 

She eats GM free layers pellets, and for the past few weeks has also been having crushed oyster shells. 

In the past week or so, she has become very slow, and does not run after me if I have any food, which she always used to do. 

Today, things have got really bad. She has hardly been outside the house all day, and is just lying in the nesting box. She is barely eating or drinking. All her poo today has been very mucousy. 

Her comb and wattle have remained bright red and upright, and her tail is still standing up well. 

Is there anything I can do?? 

Thanks very much in advance for any suggestions! 

Richard


----------



## richard_b (Jun 14, 2008)

Should have mentioned, we have three other chickens, all of whom are perfectly healthy, just in case that is of any use.

Richard


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

we have been keeping chickens for just over 3 years 
they can go broody with out sitting on eggs ? has she puffed herself up 

if she is off her food the poo will be watery ,they go off food when broody as well 

is she holding her head up when moving around /or is she hunched up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

is ivy poisonous? i think it is, the chicken has been poisoned. seek vetinary help.

HTH


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

If her head starts to go limp your in trouble, you will need to get as much liquid into her as possible. I used to feed mine honey water (tsp of honey mixed with water) in an eye dropper and kept doing it often. Is the comb hot? I always found when they had a temp. it was trouble. If it gets worse i'd ring the vet. Good luck though! Hopefully it's just a little rough patch and she'll be fine quickly 

xxx Joey


----------

